# 58# Flathead CPR'd on Conroe



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

This was Posted by Medulla762 on another website (his IT dept has him locked out of 2Cool).......

(This was also in the General Freshwater Discussion Forum, but, I didn't want the cat-chasers to miss it. Enjoy!)



> !!!WOW!!! What a blast.
> 
> Willie, enjoyed it and thanks for the assistance.
> 
> ...


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Figures... the night I can't make it out there with him... and in my spot!


----------



## floundergigging (Jul 13, 2005)

Fine looking fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Thanks TXPalerider for posting it here...I thought I was in the catfish forum when I originally posted it the other morn...my bad!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fine op on r&r! To be so ugly they are sure are pretty, an old timer tells me when they have that brindle coloration that the ops are on a bite. I hope the guy goes again soon and catches another.


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

That's a big cat!


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Thats one nice fish. What site was it originally posted on?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Who knows, he's on a bunch of em. I do know he had it posted quickly at TxWaterfowler.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

yep


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

shadslinger said:


> I hope the guy goes again soon and catches another.


Bwwwwahahahahahaha, Bud you don't know Medulla do ya? you could keep him off the water unless it duck season from fishing and even then He usually has a gun and fishing pole with him. He IS die hard, hard core, never quits, fisherman and hunter. Only thing that slows him down is the BBQ pit when he gets hungry or the frying pan.







dats how he rolls!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That's a big ol goodun!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Cpr*

Here is one more pic of the fish. Maybe the best one of all.:cheers:


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Truly great pic!


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

Dang!!! Nice cat. Thursday afternoon me and my friend landed a 60 pound blue cat in our naborhood lake. We snaped a few pictures of the cat that smashed the lake record of 35 pounds and released him back in to the lake with a hospital band as a tag with my name and the date that we caught it.


----------

